# 2200 firmware



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi does anyone know how to remove the firmware from adtg kiosk 2200 board so it can be flash back to a new board or do i have to buy a new board from Yes thks


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Kiosk printers have unique firmware flashed onto their mainboards. There is no way to copy that firmware from the boards.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi thks just spoke to a x epson engineer, who offered to sell me software to read 1 board so you can flash the new board, he says its the same software that the dtg people use , he says its is used by epson to reflash eeproms.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Call Karl at American Screen Supply in Phoenix. I'm not sure if they can do it but I know at one point they were getting or talking about getting boards flashed.

Hope this helps,
Andy


----------



## martfarm (Oct 8, 2010)

*here are the instuction with the software , will give it a try and see, worst comes to worst will buy new board*
*A. EEPROM data read*
This function is to read all of EEPROM data and save read data to file. Procedure to read EEPROM data, Click the Read button to read all of EEPROM data.
*B. EEPROM data copy (Backup EEPROM)*
Before you replacing the main board, this function should be done to save all of necessary parameters from target (defective) main board by pressing “Backup” button. If the program detects all read parameters are correct, then you can replace the main board with new one. After that, you can restore all of read parameters onto replaced new main board by Restore button. If this function successes, some of later adjustments may be omitted such as heat protection.
Conditions : Before replacing the main board with new one.
How to Backup EEPROM data (Adjustment procedure)

Click the backup button to backup the old main board data.
When the backup operation is succeeded,

Replace the main board with new one.
Turn on the printer and click the restore button.
When the restore operation is succeeded, perform necessary adjustment.
When the backup operation is failed, Perform necessary adjustment.
Source : adjustment program help


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

I will tried the B method, but no success yet. If i backup the EEPROM, only read 111 Kb or 110 Kb data, then i restore it to a new board, but after then it works like it before restore... Nothing changed.

Maybe the A option will work?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

When I had a bad board, I would just remove the Kiosk eprom and put it in the Epson board. No need to flash.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> When I had a bad board, I would just remove the Kiosk eprom and put it in the Epson board. No need to flash.




The later model 2200 main boards have removable eeproms. Most of the others have the eeproms soldered to the main board so they are not removable.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, i had the old one, which one is soldered. It is possibble to copy the data from the eeprom with the Epson Adjusment Program?




equipmentzone said:


> The later model 2200 main boards have removable eeproms. Most of the others have the eeproms soldered to the main board so they are not removable.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Tib said:


> Yes, i had the old one, which one is soldered. It is possibble to copy the data from the eeprom with the Epson Adjusment Program?




You will not be able to copy it. 


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it read only?


----------



## TropSi (Aug 10, 2011)

I was able to copy the content of the eprom using the adjustment program *from* an old original DTG K1 board - the eprom on the old board is soldered into the board.

I installed a 2200 board from a donor Epson 2200 printer and powered it up.
The DTG printer is not responding correctly during the power-up sequence. The movement of the platen box is not identical to the original motherboard routine and when I try to "get status" from the Adjustment Program - I'm getting a message that says "Printer is Printing" and when I try to do the EPROM data restore - I get a communication error message. Loading and Ejecting the printer platen box has bizarre results also - flashing lights & stops part of the way thru the load or eject process ... 

Has anyone had anyluck at restoring the EPROM content from the original board to the new board without having to desolder the eprom and mount it into the EPROM receptacle?

Or.. does anyone sell an eprom with the program burned into it that can be inserted into the new MB?

Gaver


----------



## edexoli (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello!
Please send me an eeprom control program. My printer is Micro Tex White, Epson 2100/2200 based. I cant download the original eeprom program my old mainboard. Please Help!


----------



## mobiz444 (May 2, 2014)

My kiosk does the exact same thing yesterday. It's been a while shine you're wrote this. Did you ever get this resolved? Thanks


----------

